# Ausgabe mit Tests zu RTX 2070 Super Custom Designs?



## hAS3 (4. Oktober 2019)

Ich muss zu meiner Schande gestehen, dass ich die Printausgaben der letzten paar Monate nicht gelesen habe und mich mit den News auf der Webseite zufrieden gegeben habe. Jetzt plane ich jedoch mir einen PC zusammen zustellen und würde gerne den PCGH Test zu RTX 2070 *Super* Custom Designs als Kaufberatung nachlesen, um mir ein Bild von einigen Karten auf dem Markt machen zu können.
Daher wäre meine Frage an dieser Stellen welche Ausgaben ich dazu aus dem Heftarchiv benötige.
Ich konnte mithilfe der Webseite Ausgabe 09/19 ausfindig machen, die immerhin 2 Karten (Gainward RTX 2070 Super Phantom GS, Zotac RTX 2070 Super AMP Extreme) testet.
Grüße und danke im Vorraus.


----------



## TomatenKenny (4. Oktober 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=iGUQiQt-G5c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



leider fehlen die werte für Temp, Lautheut usw.


----------



## TomatenKenny (4. Oktober 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YUuJoSWxXKc:12

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 hier noch ein vid von PCGH selbst


----------

